# Game 62: Denver Nuggets @ San Antonio Spurs



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* March 12th, 2005 - 7:30 PM (Central Time)*


*Denver Nuggets (31-29) * @ *San Antonio Spurs (47-14) * 




Previous Meetings:

Spurs 89, Nuggets 75 
Spurs 99, Nuggets 90 




*Projected Starting Lineups: *













































































*Reserves:*































































Local reports are saying Duncan and Mohammed are expected to play, while Manu isn't expected to play with an assortment of injuries. Denver is pretty much the hottest team in the league right now winning 7 games in a row. They are fighting for a playoff spot, so you better believe they will be hyped for this game. This could be a preview of a first round playoff matchup, so I expect both teams to come out playing hard. If Duncan decides not to go, I don't think we'll be able to win. That's not saying that Denver is a better team than Phoenix, but Denver at least knows the concept of playing defense and it would be extremely hard to get as many layups as we got against Phoenix. The key will be limiting Carmelo, and getting production off the bench. Parker can't have one of his 6 point 4 assist nights, so his play will be extremely vital, especially without Manu. I we'll win the game, but I also think it will be a close game that we'll have to grind out. That means free throws are going to be crucial.



Prediction: Spurs 98, Nuggets 94


----------



## EduRiker (Jan 27, 2004)

This is a huge game for Denver. They are playing hard and carmelo is finally delivering under coach Karl. Now Denver faces the Spurs and next Phoenix. They need to show energy and confidence. Nene is expected to rejoin the team. So, if that's true Denver will have full strenght to face the Spurs.

My prediction though: Denver 87, SA 100


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

This is a big game for the Spurs. The Nuggz are on a roll and we haven't been playing our best of late. Even without Manu, I think we can win the game, however we will need good guard play from TP, Devin and Brent Barry. TD and Mohammed should be playing, like Koko said, so that should give us a boost.

I think if we play Spur kind of defense, we can easily win this game. 'Melo and company are good, but when pressured they can't run their offense as well. However we haven't played this kind of defense in a long time, so I'm not sure if we will bring our game. 

Prediction:
Nuggets- 96
Spurs- 91


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

Sorry ´Melo, but you can´t win forever.

Spurs 95
Nuggets 88


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

http://www.woai.com/spurs/story.aspx?content_id=8F2E9128-79DA-4731-928F-C14563D5FB7E




> According to Spurs head coach Gregg Popovich, both Tim Duncan and Nazr Mohammed are likely to play in Saturday's contest against the Nuggets. Manu Ginobili, however, is still questionable.
> 
> 
> After Friday's practice session, Popovich said Duncan's status is "more than probable". Ginobili also missed the game against Phoenix and is suffering from a variety of injuries, including a sore hip, shoulder and groin.






Sounds good about Duncan and Mohammed. We're going to need both of those guys badly. we also badly need Manu of course, but it doesn't seem like he's ready to play.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

We need to win this! Rockets beat Phoenix (by twenty I mite add) so a win here will put us back up by a game again :biggrin: 

With Duncan:
Spurs: 96
Denver: 87

Without Duncan
Spurs: 103
Denver: 98


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Hopefully barry will step it up if Manu doesn't play the game.
I think it'll be a W but a close and ugly one 
88 92 Spurs win


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

ezealen said:


> We need to win this! Rockets beat Phoenix (by twenty I mite add) so a win here will put us back up by a game again :biggrin:
> 
> With Duncan:
> Spurs: 96
> ...


score more without duncan?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

81spurs 71 nugz

this is a huge game 4 both of us i say we win and duncan is in mvp form 2nite


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

NugzFan said:


> score more without duncan?


Without Duncan the pace will be alot faster, but with Duncan I think we will win by more.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

I can't wait to see some more of Mohammed, even though he will probably play limited minutes. The Spurs need to crash the boards if they want to win as the Nuggets will look for some easy points off of offensive rebounds. Since the last game the Nuggets have acquired Wesley Person and as we know he is a deadly shot from outside.

Nuggets are playing very well as of late and they were missing Francisco Elso last time but they have to lose sometime. I think a game in San Antonio perfectly fits that criteria. 

Prediction:

Nuggets 93
Spurs 101

BTW, did anyone read in the newspaper that the game versus the Suns broke a streak of 41 straight wins when scoring over 100?! That is an amazing stat! :clap:

I was actually hoping Devin Brown would not have made that layup at the end of the game. :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

LineOFire said:


> I can't wait to see some more of Mohammed, even though he will probably play limited minutes. The Spurs need to crash the boards if they want to win as the Nuggets will look for some easy points off of offensive rebounds. Since the last game the Nuggets have acquired Wesley Person and as we know he is a deadly shot from outside.
> 
> Nuggets are playing very well as of late and they were missing Fransisco Elso last time but they have to lose sometime. I think a game in San Antonio perfectly fits that criteria.
> 
> ...


I didn't read it in the paper but at the end of the game one of the commentators said that.

I wish he didn't make it either


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

I am waiting until the last minute to bet on the Spurs in this one. I want to know if Ginobili and Duncan are out, since that seems to have a small effect.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

LuckyAC said:


> I am waiting until the last minute to bet on the Spurs in this one. I want to know if Ginobili and Duncan are out, since that seems to have a small effect.


Last I heard, Duncan is but Gino isn't.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

tim isnt playing


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Augh, 8 minutes too late. At least I didn't bet 3k on them this time. They should still win, being at home, but Denver has been hot.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Spurs really blew that one...I was quite impressed with Nazr though...Sadly, I can't say that about the rest of the team.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

that one hurt right in the heart dang got to be one of the hardest losses of the yr


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Duncan and Ginobili both did not play again. The Spurs threw away the whole game of great effort with two horrendous plays in the final minute. What a chokejob by Barry and Parker.

Parker played good for the first 2 and half quarters but completely disappeared for the rest of the game. Brent Barry had a solid performance until his turnover at the end.

We had all the necessary ingredients for a Spurs win. Spurs had this game in the bag and lost it with bonehead plays down the stretch. :curse:

Final Score:

Denver Nuggets: 90
San Antonio Spurs: 87


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Yep, this sucks. Parker carries the team for half of the game, when we he stops carrying the team we fail to make big plays down the stretch. Having a lead and blowing it at the end is what I'm really pissed about. I've just about lost all confidence in our team when a close game is going down the stretch. It's frustrating.


I don't know what to say about Manu and Duncan. It's too easy to play the "Injury" card, and there's really no need when you have a comfortable lead at the end of the game. 



Brent Barry - What the hell. Talk about losing confidence. I thought Hedo played for the Magic now, I didn't know he wore number #13 on the Spurs. Beno Udrih - 4 TO's in 10 minutes? Come on now rookie, you're about to lose your job. 




San Antonio Leaders:


Points:


Tony Parker - 25
Tony Massenburg - 16
Devin Brown - 15


Rebounds:


Nazr Mohammed - 9
Tony Massenburg - 8
Rasho Nesterovic - 7


Assists:


Brent Barry - 6
Tony Parker - 4
Nazr Mohammed - 2
Beno Udrih - 2


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Rebounds:
> 
> 
> Nazr Mohammed - 9


 That's the only thing I enjoyed in this game.


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

Come on guys! You're angry because we lost a close game at home, but the team had made a great effort to go to this point!

We were without our two All-stars!!!

Let's imagine
Miami without Shaq and Wade...
or Houston without Yao and McGrady...
or the Suns without Amare and Marion...

This Spurs team doesn't look bad, and would have blown those three shorthanded teams...


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

*my ratings*

Mohammed : 9/10
Massenburg : 9/10
Parker : 8/10 (first half 11/10 , second half 5/10...)
Barry : 8/10 (he just had one turnover...  )
Brown : 7/10
Udrih : 6/10
Nesterovic : 5/10
Bowen : 4/10
Horry : 3/10


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

well i think we no that we would of won if we had them 2 but we could of tied wid heat for most wins and got a game over suns plus have the best record in the nba and starta new winning streak.. so every little mistake was looked at. im still a little mad but parker did a good job tonite barry do ok to so props but we have to win tomrow


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: my ratings*



mr_french_basketball said:


> Mohammed : 9/10
> Massenburg : 9/10
> Parker : 8/10 (first half 11/10 , second half 5/10...)
> Barry : 8/10 (he just had one turnover...  )
> ...


i think bowen deservd a lil more


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Late comment.
IMHO this one's for Pop, not because he sit both Manu and Duncan which I believe was a great decision considering the remaning schedule (4 back to backs in April for example). Not only because he played too much of BB late in the game.
THe reason why I'm saying this loss is on Pop is the late replacement of both Nazr and TMass. They were tearing it up and the team was up by 9. Pop replaces them for Rasho and Horry...I mean WTF? Then Denver goes on a 9-0 run... I know it's easy for me to say this now but I was pissed. 
I might be wrong, and it's just one game but still.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

erratum


----------



## Camaro_870 (Mar 12, 2005)

one bright point: good job by mohammed on the boards, it's good when a guy can rebound


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: my ratings*



TheRoc5 said:


> i think bowen deservd a lil more


You're right, I give him a 6 for his good defense on Melo, that my 4 forget to reward...


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I didn't see the game once again, but it sounds like we had a pretty good choke job going out there. Yeah, I know Timmy and Manu weren't playing but I still thought we could have won(although I predicted a loss). Parker's stats were very impressive, but once again Barry and Beno are having horrendous games. Its great to hear Mohammed and Massenburg played well. Once we get Tim and Manu back, we should be smooth sailin.


----------

